# Question about buying a used frame



## theSheperd (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi guys and gals!

I'm new to this forum! I couldn't find an introductions section so I figured I would get straight to the point. I am in love with mountain biking, my most exciting trip being El Camino de Santiago ( across northern spain, about 850km ) Anyway, so I when I came back from Europe I had to leave my bike behind, and I've been trying to get a new one ever since.

I've had my eye on the Procaliber 9.5, my budget doesn't permit much more than that unfortunately. Even more unfortunate, is that every store seems to not have anything available until January of 2022.

So I found a procaliber 9.6 frame for sale, used from an individual. The seller wants $1000 for it. The MSRP for the frame is $1500, the whole 9.5 bike is $2000. This frame is from 2019, and it has some signs of wear and tear. I don't know these bikes at all but from research it seems that the frame design between the 9.5, 9.6, 9.7, 9.8 is identical, and between years 2019 to 2021 are also identical. So this frame should be the same as one that I could buy new, if I could find it. So the question becomes, should I buy it? I would be sad if I spent $1k on something that wasn't worth it. Also seeing as how this is a carbon-fiber frame, I know even less about maintenance, how time treats them, and how they devalue over time and usage.

Here are the photos the seller sent to me. They seemed honest, saying it had been used for a couple seasons and that they patched up some scratches on the frame with bike paint. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated! Also if anyone that reads this happens to have one of these bikes they wouldn't mind parting with, feel free to chime in haha.

Nicholas
---


----------



## theSheperd (Mar 28, 2021)

Update: I found a new 9.5 up in Utah and made the purchase yesterday. xD' I just felt better about getting something new over something used.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Problem solved! Congratulations!


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You def did the right thing.
=sParty


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah I'd pass on the frame in the pics unless you can get a certified ultrasound on it. it looks a tiny bit janky and for that type of cash (too much really) ultrasound can prove or deny the integrity of the frame.

you got a new one so...all is well.

the above note is for anyone seeking used carbon....it's tricky...needs ultrasound* or xray to 100% know what you are getting. delamination easily hides in carbon frames and parts.

*industrial ultrasound is a bit different than medical


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Simple answer. A used carbon hardtail frame is not worth 2/3rds of retail. 

I own a Trek. I would never own a trek without being the original owner unless I had a discount that offset the risk of frame replacement. The warranty is great, but ONLY conveys to the first owner. 


On a side note, my Trek frame bought in 18 has been warrantied, 4 times. Essentially, I’m in my 4th frame failure in 4 years. Now only two of these were a carbon layup failure, but they did happen, and that frame would be trash and you would be in search of another frame. I’m currently sitting without a bike as I wait for Trek to make new frames. 


Are you sure that frame is for sale for 1500 new?

My offer would be $700 if it was only surface damage. I bought my brand new XTC frame for 750 on eBay. There are New XTC frames NIB on there for 1200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

my favorite bike is an XTC.

I think it is the best ever carbon bike, ever. I wail on it in chunk and never lets me down.

Now, would I buy a used one ? HELL NO !!!!!

-----road bike story... got a used Trek 5900 once...nice ride
Trek warranty was different to me BITD. Used, no original receipt, Trek 5900...it developed a crack by the BB (happened to certain rev OCLV) Trek replaced it with brand new TDF Postal frame, no hassles. Straight up shipped me one.


----------



## theSheperd (Mar 28, 2021)

Wow so many amazing replies! you guys are the best. This all was very educational to read.

I've been doing about fifteen miles a day since I got my bike and I'm very pleased. I definitely never had a bike of this caliber. ( I'm sure it's not that great for most of you here haha ). But it's a world of difference for me. I've never felt anything so great.

I haven't had any real issues except that I lost my front breaks for an hour a few days ago, but they came back(?). I guess this is a hydraulic system so I'll need to do some research on servicing and maintenance. As of this morning they are both working great with equal travel so I'm not really sure what that was about.

It is my first time with tubeless tires too, and the the liquid was all dried up inside of the tires ( and I didn't even know how these worked at all ) so I got a flats on both. After I got some of that liquid in them it they plugged themselves and have been great since. I haven't been keeping up with cleaning it too well yet, but I'm about to scour the forums for peoples opinions on different products so I can start with that. I'm in Vegas so it's mostly dry sand / dust everywhere and upon close inspection I see tons of fine dirt in all the grease. I'm guessing if don't start cleaning it regularly that will wreck havoc on the drive-train. On my cheaper bikes I'd just use WD-40, but that doesn't seem like a smart move on this one.. since its pretty light and also kind of a solvent. I haven't muddied it up yet because there's just never any mud around here even in the mountains haha.

Also for the record the used frame I initially posted for advice about hasn't sold yet.


----------

